# The Witcher-Serie: Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung wohl ähnlich wie bei Game of Thrones



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung wohl ähnlich wie bei Game of Thrones*

						Netflix' Serienadaption der Bücher um Hexer Geralt von Riva erscheint Ende des Jahres und soll sich wie die Vorlage natürlich vor allem an ein erwachsenes Publikum richten. Dabei wird offenbar auch auf eine ähnlich explizite Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung gesetzt, wie beim berüchtigten Game of Thrones.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung wohl ähnlich wie bei Game of Thrones*


----------



## Bevier (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung wohl ähnlich wie bei Game of Thrones*



> wobei natürlich auch weitere bekannte Charaktere aus der Fantasy-Welt mit von der Partie sein werden, wie etwa Ciri und Yennefer, die mittlerweile ebenfalls enthüllt wurden.



Und die nach wie vor einzig passende Wahl, Plötze(!), wurde mittlerweile auch enthült. Aber wird natürlich immer vergessen, dabei ist das der bisher einzige vorgestellte Charakter, an dem ich nichts auszusetzen hätte. Wobei Cavil gegen die Damen ja noch halbwegs annehmbar ist.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung wohl ähnlich wie bei Game of Thrones*

Nun ja, dass es keine FSK12-Serie werden soll, beseitigt zumindest einen Grund zur Sorge.

Was die Besetzung angeht, kann ich mich inzwischen - nach nochmaligem Reinlesen in den Romanzyklus, der in Sachen Aussehen einfach viel offen lässt - mit allen vorgestellten Charakteren außer Yennefer einigermaßen anfreunden. Aber mal abwarten, wie die Rollen verkörpert werden ... Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass im Vorfeld aus allen Ecken "Geht ja gar nicht!" geschrien wird und später sind die Leute dann doch zufrieden.


----------

